# The start of a another reef 150gal



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok it only took 2 weeks to plumb this son of a *bleep* but here she is:









the day i got her.









she's big









Here is her plumbing









Plumbing again









Filling her up









Let the cycle begin!


After the cycle










sadly this is 160lbs of live rock  didn't really scratch the surface as to what i would like.)










a single lonely frag. Don't worry it will have friends after i get paid Friday!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for the MFK on the two sump pictures i couldn't find the originals and had to use those. Hopefully i don't get flamed or anything for that.

Stock List:

4 yellow tail damsels
1 black&white striped damsel
2 true percs
1 false perc
1 maroon
1 yellow tang
1 kole tang
1 bi color angel
1 scooter blenny
10 astena snails
10 blue leg hermits.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice...................


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that hose running off your RO unit? JK, cool setup, especially love the GQ pose by the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice tank! It looks great


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea looks like the hard part is overwith, now its just time to let stuff grow and take care of the tank and design the reef the way you like. Bravo, really nice setup.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Is that hose running off your RO unit? JK, cool setup, especially love the GQ pose by the tank.


i sense alittle sarcasim there


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Is that hose running off your RO unit? JK, cool setup, especially love the GQ pose by the tank.


I wish i had a hose i could run on my RO/DI  do you know how sweet that would be!


Also: Out of curiosity what do you guys think about drilling a hole in the floor down to the basement and running two clear hoses down to do water changes? Its about 15 feet from the top of the tank to the floor of the basement what kind of pump would i need to pump up that kind of head room?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy as much tubing as you need. 

For draining your tank, gravity is all you would need. To pump the water back up you'd need a sizable pump with a lot of head pressure. It's been done before and there is now reason you couldn't, I think you'd need at least a mag 24 if you are using a submersible pump.

Check out your head loss here. Reef Central Online Community

Personally I use a Rubbermaid brute trash can on rollers for my make up water and a Python siphon to do the transfer. Waste water goes to the kitchen sink and a Mag 9.5 does the transfer.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

*Update:*

Added 
two 400watt 20,000K MH fixtures.
140lb more live rock.
orange linckia


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good, nice lights. Put the pics in your gallery tho plz


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Aquarium Gallery - Login 
makes them easy to find later


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i added them to my gallery instead sorry about that


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome, makes it really easy later, now you have a link to your gallery under your avatar, so on your other threads people will see you have pics in there. 

Anyway so are you loving the lights or what?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Awesome, makes it really easy later, now you have a link to your gallery under your avatar, so on your other threads people will see you have pics in there.
> 
> Anyway so are you loving the lights or what?


The original plan was to just do one MR and a t5. However im glad I spent the extra bucks to get the second one. I never realized how "real" the 20k makes the tank seem. The glitter affect and how it makes it truly feel like an ocean.

I can easily say MH on all my tanks from now on.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's some serious wattage, really looking forward to seeing how the corals grow for you.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

ahh it's sooo bright... i can't see!


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice setup. I was thinking of setting up my next tank alot like this. What do you have invested in equipment


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

lets break it down i've never actually thought about it:

400W MH 40,000k bulbs x2 = 100.00 (200 total) 
MH fixtured x4 = 50 (200) bought them on craigslist 
DIY sump 75$
1,100 pump 90$
4x hydor korilia powerheads 50$ = 200
misc crappy power heads for sump 30-40 bucks
14,000k lighting for sump light and fixture 50 bucks
UV sterilizer 199.99 on sale was 399.99  24 watt

and i think thats it. so thats roughly 875.00 without using a calculator. then add the cost of 300+ lbs of live rock (which i got very very cheap at 2.00/lb) 14 fish, 2 crocea clams some coral and inverts.

i'd say roughly 2.5k full investment and she is very very young less then a year old still


----------

